# Need scary/creepy pictures HELP!



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

I am having a party this Saturday and I need to find some great pictures to put on my computer so I can have them play through my apple TV as my music is playing. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find a collection of awsome pictures I can download fairly easily that will be larger than thumbnail size? I was trying to google the pictures but I'd have to got to each picture's webpage and download from there (that's not something I want to do since I want over 100 pictures). I'm not picky what the pictures are of, just as long as they have some kind of "spookyness" to them, ie. no kids in costumes bobbing for apples.

Thanks.

James


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

nevermind, I went through bing and if you save as from their image thumbnails it gives you the full size unlike google.


----------

